# Amplificador Audinac AT 300 Problema con salida que suena menos.



## detrakx (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola gente: ando aca con un problema que no le puedo encontrar la solución.
Tengo un Audinac At300 transistorizado de seguro muchos aficionados los deben recontraconocer. 
Tiene una fuente partida de +16/ -16V  y 15W por canal . 
El problema que tengo es que una salida sale mucho mas baja que la otra. 

Antes que nada empecé a medir tensiones para ver que este todo funcionando bién. 
tengo en los colectores de los transistores de salida +17v / -17V.  y en las base 0.6v tambien medí los transistores de entrada que estan puesto como diferenciales. todas las mediciones iguales  siempre comparando los 2 canales. 

Controle los diodos, Capacitores,  por algún posible corto y nada.

Despues lo que hice fue inyectar una señal seno para medir la tensión de salida en los transistores.  Ajuste el paneo para que la señal de entrada a la etapa sea igual para los 2 canales.
En un canal obtuve 100mv y en el otro (el que funciona bién) 2,2v.

Empecé a creer que era el problema del transistor que mantiene estable a los transistores de salida "Q3"
lo cambié y el problema sigue y asi seguí probando al final cambie todos los transistores de un canal y el problema sigue.  Como puede ser esto ¿?¿  Es desconcertante.

Dejo el esquemático y Espero alguna ayuda.

SAludos.


----------



## rodolfocc (Nov 25, 2008)

Solo una pregunta ..inyectaste la señal directamente al filtro de 4.7uF o a través de controles de audio ?
Si fue por los controles ya sean volumen,  paneo, tonos y eso pues tu problema está ahi ...eso creo yo, saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola rodolfo. No lo hice asi como decis sin embargo es lo más practico para ir probando las etapas.
El paneo esta ajustado y entra la misma señal a los 2 canales. invertí los cables para ver si era el Control de volumen era el que estaba fallando pero el problema sigue estando en el mismo canal.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2008)

No entiendo, en el diagrama que pusiste, donde tenes la diferencia de tensiones que mencionás con respecto al otro canal. Lo que marcas en el esquema, punto C, es la salida de la etapa de amplificación de tensión (VAS) y el otro punto es la señal de realimentación negativa pasada por un capacitor de 50uF (que es la misma señal de salida sin componente de DC).
Aclarame esto...


----------



## detrakx (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola Ezavalla, tienes razón, creo que no me expliqué bién.

Los puntos que marqué en el diagrama poniendo una punta del tester ahí en cualquiera de los 2 , y la otra a masa en el canal que funciona bajo tengo 0,1V y haciendo el mismo procedimiento en el otro canal obtengo 2,2 V.

O sea punto C y GND = 0,1V  ; Punto C100uF y GND = 0,1V   (canal que suena menos)

O sea punto C y GND = 2,2V  ; Punto C100uF y GND = 2,2V   (canal que funciona bién)

Espero que se comprenda.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2008)

OK. Es que los puntos que has elegido para medir no dicen mucho. Primero verificá el estado del diodo D2.
También, decime cual es la amplitud de la señal de entrada al amplificador y la amplitud de salida. La de salida debería ser de 2.2V tal como has medido y la de entrada debería estar alrededor de los 75 mV, esto en el canal que anda, en el que no, la entrada debería ser la misma y la salida 100 mV.
Creo que necesitarías un osciloscopio para analizar que sucede a la salida (la forma de onda, digo). La unica condición por la que puede perder tanta ganancia es por que el VAS no esté amplificando nada, pero si has cambiado todos los transistores y sigue igual, o la falla está en otra parte o los transistores palmaron de nuevo.
Por ahora, creo que lo mejor es ver como esta D2 y tal vez cambiarlo si hay dudas, por que ese diodo está directo a la salida del VAS y si está en corto no vas a lograr excitar adecuadamente la etapa de salida.
Acordate que tenes un lazo de realimentacion cerrando el circuito de amplificador, así que lo que ves a la entrada puede bien ser un reflejo de la salida.

Proba eso y contame.

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola Ezavalla muchas gracias por contestar.
Bueno Te cuento lo que hice despues de leer lo que comentastes.
cambié D2 a pesar de que funcionaba correctamente. Tambien inyecté la señal directamente a la etapa que figura en el esquema que subí . Saltando el control de volumen y Tono para evitar cualquier problema. " Sin embargo el problema sigue  "

Test: inyecté una señal seno de 100hz a 100mv y con una carga de 8ohms ( parlante 6")
todos lo valores tomados con escala Alterna y con referencia a MASA.

______________________entrada__________Colector Q3________Salida

canal que suena bajo:____100mv____________168mv____________136mv

canal que anda bién:_____100mv____________2,8V______________2,58V


Estoy de acuerdo que de alguna manera el canal no se esta excitando como debe por ello suena bajo.

* Lo mas raro de todo esto y es lo que me desconcierta. es que midiendo la 2 etapas estan exactamente igual todos los transistores polarizados normalmente. con tensiones bases emisor similares. las únicas diferencias de tensiones que encontré son las que marque en el gráfico.  

Preguntas. a que le llamas VAS ?¿  (al Transitor Q3 PNP) que su colector va conectado a la R 12ohms en serie con D2 y estos conectados a las base de los transistores de salida. 


saludos .. !


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 28, 2008)

Podria ser un tema de condensadores, si hay más de uno que haya perdido capacidad te puede recortar las frecuencias audibles.
Antonio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2008)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo que de alguna manera el canal no se esta excitando como debe por ello suena bajo.
> 
> * Lo mas raro de todo esto y es lo que me desconcierta. es que midiendo la 2 etapas estan exactamente igual todos los transistores polarizados normalmente. con tensiones bases emisor similares. las únicas diferencias de tensiones que encontré son las que marque en el gráfico.



OK. Sigamos entonces.
Vas a tener que medir los valores de las resistencias de 33K y 1K2 que van a la base de Q2. también medí los capacitores de 4.7uF que van a la base de Q1 y a la resistencia de 1K2 en la base de Q2. En particular, si está palmado el de la base de Q1 puede ser el origen del problema. Ante la duda, cambialo (acordate que este bicho debe tener como 25 años). No se que te puede dar la medición de los cap, por que el problema no va a ser de capacidad necesariamente, sino de resistencia serie interna. También medí los capacitores de 100uF que se conecta a D1, y el de Miller que está en entre colector y base de Q3...

Contá que pasó. El proximo paso es abrir el lazo de realimentación y probarlo a lazo abierto...

EDITO
PD: Me olvidaba de algo: no será alguna soldadura que está medio ida? No hay alguna que pinte medio raro? Si podés, resolda toda la plaqueta. No vaya a ser que haya una soldadura que esté molestando...



			
				detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Preguntas. a que le llamas VAS ?¿  (al Transitor Q3 PNP) que su colector va conectado a la R 12ohms en serie con D2 y estos conectados a las base de los transistores de salida.



Exactamente: VAS -> Etapa de Amplificación de Tensión


----------



## detrakx (Nov 28, 2008)

Buenas ezavalla te cuento.
Cambié los capacitores de desacople de entrada de Q1 y Q2 los de 4,7uf  y adivina emepezó a funcionar la salida nomas e incluso suena un poco mas  jajaja .,. Es increible desde que abri este amplificador todos los problemas que encontre Aparte de los potenciómetros fueron los Capacitores primeros los de la fuente que siempre aparecen explotados y ahora estos que acabo de cambiar.
Lo que pienso hacer es volver a poner los transistores originales de salida Los RCA y cambiar todos los capacitores para evitar futuros problemas.
Decime que pensas al respecto. 

SAludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2008)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pienso hacer es volver a poner los transistores originales de salida Los RCA y cambiar todos los capacitores para evitar futuros problemas.
> Decime que pensas al respecto.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.



Que bueno! Al fin anduvo la porquería!

Y sip, cambiá TODOS los capacitores del amplificador, por que por $5 no te vas a quedar esperando problemas!
En cuanto a los transistores, es probable que los viejos estén bien. Ahí no sé...pero si no estan mal...ponelos de nuevo.

Saludos y de nada!


----------



## pabse (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola perdón por abrir otra vez el tema.

Estoy arreglando un AT 300 y no encuentro un transistor TV-72 M412
No lo encuentro por ningún lado en internet, ni siquiera para buscar reemplazo. Si alguien tiene alguna idea por favor.

Gracias!!


----------



## killer0389 (Mar 7, 2014)

Estás seguro de que es un transistor ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2014)

Eso ni siquiera suena a transistor , por favor poné una foto !


----------



## pabse (Mar 12, 2014)

Subo un par de fotos. Es el que tiene disipador



Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Probale un BC327 , ojo que quedaría invertido , distintas patas . . .  aunque me gustaría más el BD140 , pero se vería diferente. También tiene las patas diferentes.


*BC327*/328 PNP Epitaxial Silicon Transistor

BD136/138/140 - Fairchild Semiconductor


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 3, 2022)

pabse dijo:


> Subo un par de fotos. Es el que tiene disipador
> Ver el archivo adjunto 106875
> Ver el archivo adjunto 106876
> 
> Gracias!!


Buenas... Estoy intentando reparar uno que esta manoseado y le faltan los 4 transistores que están en el disipador
 Si me podrían indicar que le puedo poner


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2022)

TIP41C y TIP42C


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 3, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> TIP41C y TIP42C


Gracias por la pronta respuesta... Los 4 son iguales... Dos 41 van arriba y dos  42??? Si pudiera indicarme el orden de como van. Los dos 41 y 42 van a bajo? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 3, 2022)

Me parece ver que van así


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 3, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Me parece ver que van así
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 287849


O sea que los dos 41 arriba y los 42 a bajo


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 3, 2022)

Ya te digo que "Me parece" ver. He agrandado la imagen con el zoom y me ha parecido (nunca aseguro) que podría ir como he puesto. Guarda la imagen y, en tu ordenador, haz zoom en la foto, sobre cada transistor. Algo se puede distinguir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2022)

El +V va al colector del NPN
El - V va al colector del PNP

. . .  Vos tenés la plaqueta en la mano


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 4, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ya te digo que "Me parece" ver. He agrandado la imagen con el zoom y me ha parecido (nunca aseguro) que podría ir como he puesto. Guarda la imagen y, en tu ordenador, haz zoom en la foto, sobre cada transistor. Algo se puede distinguir


No se aprecia muy bien pero por lo que note arriba son 41y a bajo son 42. Gracias por responderme. Que tengas buen fin de semana


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 5, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Me parece ver que van así
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 287849




*H*ola*,* cambi*é* todos los filtros*,* cambio por tip 41 y 42. *M*ed*í* todos los transistores fuera de la placa .*M*ed*í* los diodos y las resistencia de la placa fuente*,* resultados.... no enciende el led pero lo cambi*é* aunque no enciende*,* se escucha un ruido en la salid*a* de parlantes*,* as*í *que me descon*c*erta....


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 5, 2022)

Para que te puedan ayudar, publica fotos del pcb por ambas caras, sin brillos, buena calidad, que se puedan distinguir los componentes y explica bien todo lo que has hecho.
Saludos.


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 6, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> *H*ola*,* cambi*é* todos los filtros*,* cambio por tip 41 y 42. *M*ed*í* todos los transistores fuera de la placa .*M*ed*í* los diodos y las resistencia de la placa fuente*,* resultados.... no enciende el led pero lo cambi*é* aunque no enciende*,* se escucha un ruido en la salid*a* de parlantes*,* as*í *que me descon*c*erta....


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 6, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Para que te puedan ayudar,* publica fotos del pcb por ambas caras*, sin brillos, *buena calidad*, que se puedan* distinguir los componentes *y explica* bien* todo lo que has hecho.
> Saludos.


Pues eso mismo...


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 6, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Pues eso mismo...


Encontré electrolíticos malos.... Así que la mayoría son de 4.7.... Seguramente eso me causa distorsión. Cuento con esta herramienta que me facilita mucho...


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 14, 2022)

detrakx dijo:


> Hola gente: ando aca con un problema que no le puedo encontrar la solución.
> Tengo un Audinac At300 transistorizado de seguro muchos aficionados los deben recontraconocer.
> Tiene una fuente partida de +16/ -16V  y 15W por canal .
> El problema que tengo es que una salida sale mucho mas baja que la otra.
> ...



Hola. *P*udiste solucionarlo ? *T*engo uno que estoy reparando y al enchufarlo a la fuente en la salida derecha tengo 160 miliamper de consumo al conectar el parlante y la salida izquierda. *T*en*í*a un tip 42 pero me consum*í*a 890 mili*ampere*... al conectar el parlante se me quem*ó* el inyector de audio*, *lo cambi*é* al tip42c y ahora tengo consumo de 460 miliamp*ere* al conectar parlante...

*N*o tengo ociloscopio*,* estoy usando un capac*hec*k y un tester que mide hasta 10000 micro as*í* que revis*é* todos los filtos/ resistencia / diodos y transistores no encontr*é* problema pero cambie todo a nuevos .


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 17, 2022)

pabse dijo:


> Hola perdón por abrir otra vez el tema.
> 
> Estoy arreglando un AT 300 y no encuentro un transistor TV-72 M412
> No lo encuentro por ningún lado en internet, ni siquiera para buscar reemplazo. Si alguien tiene alguna idea por favor.
> ...



*c*orrecto es un transistor y no se por cual reemplazar.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> El +V va al colector del NPN
> El - V va al colector del PNP
> 
> . . .  Vos tenés la plaqueta en la mano



*G*racias por responder*, *anduve medio enfermo por eso no estaba en linea*, *los 42 son pnp y los puse arriba y los 41 npn los puse abajo.

*C*ambi*é* todos los electrolíticos*,* resistencia de 0.027 *Oh*m*,* los diodos rectificadores y cada tanto se *hi*nchaba un electrolítico a la salida de los diodos que era por 16 *V*olt y le puse uno por 25... pero sigo con un zumbido sin lograr audio*, *necesitaría cambiar los tr*ansistores* to-90*,* si pudieran indicar s*u*s reemplazo*s* se lo agradezco*, *uno es 2as223 y no encuentro datashe*e*t.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 17, 2022)

Problema con amplificador Audinac
					

Hola quisiera saber caul es es remplazo de los siguientes transistores RCA IC05 y RCA IC06, son de un audinac at 700 desde ya muchas gracias




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 26, 2022)

Buen día.
Me siento totalmente desconcertado.

Tengo un problema en los tips 41c y 42c que tienen la punta del tester.
Mido voltajes tanto en el 41 y 42 y tengo en base colector y emisor (15v).
La que da a la salida izquierda.... En la salida derecha tengo los voltajes bien....

Hace como un mes que me está enriqueciendo....
Saque cada componente de la placa para medir fuera de la misma y no tener mediciones falsas.
Cambie todos los (tip - cap -resistencia de 5w por 0.47om.
Tengo microscopio así que descarto corto entre pistas cambie los tips por otros tips nuevos por si las dudas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2022)

Si cambiaste o mediste todos los componentes . . .  posiblemente transistores falsos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

Podrías subir una foto enfocada, iluminada y clara de los transistores que has usado y del PCB????
No se vé un pomo en la foto que has publicado...


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> Buen día.
> Me siento totalmente desconcertado.
> 
> Tengo un problema en los tips 41c y 42c que tienen la punta del tester.
> ...


Lista de los transistores de esa placa y sus reemplazos posibles.
👇  --> No se si se seguiran fabricando varios de ellos.
2AS223/ BC 327
2N3704 / BC337
2N3702 / BC337
2A219 / BC337
2AS223/ BC327
RCAIC05/ TIP 41C
RCAIC06 / TIP 42C

Me llama la atención tantos pines de conección son 12 parece.
La placa parece estereo y no tiene presets  de VIAS  y los *drivers no estan unidos al disipador *para compensar.
Como sea, la placa se puede relevar en media hora a lapiz y papel, a lo sumo 1 hora...
Al trabajo, la sube y se aclara todo en un rato.   No puede ser taaan difícil


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

No tengo idea del circuito, pero a juzgar por lo que se vé en el PCB, *me dá la impresión* que hay un par TIP41/42 que está cambiado de lugar....
Hay que verificarlo relevando el circuito...


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Lista de los transistores de esa placa y sus reemplazos posibles.
> 👇  --> No se si se seguiran fabricando varios de ellos.
> 2AS223/ BC 327
> 2N3704 / BC337
> ...


 Gracias por responder. En breve subo fotos.....
Ese que marque en la foto de a bajo cual es? el que yo tengo no se si dice tv o it.


----------



## malesi (Sep 26, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> Gracias por responder. En breve subo fotos.....
> Ese que marque en la foto de a bajo cual es? el que yo tengo no se si dice tv o it.


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 26, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 289708


Si... Ese mismo.
Cual es el reemplazo de ese?


NSPRO dijo:


> Gracias por responder. En breve subo fotos.....
> Ese que marque en la foto de a bajo cual es? el que yo tengo no se si dice tv o it.


En efecto... La placa es estéreo y no tiene preset ni Potes para regular la saturación... No. A a quedar de otras así que de seguro voy a tener que hacer el esquema. Tal ves lo haga con kicad.... Recién empecé a usarlo. Sería lo mejor para tener algo más prolijo y poder compartirlo a los compañeros...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

Este TIP no puede ser mas FAAAAALSSOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 26, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 289708





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este TIP no puede ser mas FAAAAALSSOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Ok.... Me lo meto en el..... Y cual de los rca es el que reemplaza a ese?


NSPRO dijo:


> Ok.... Me lo meto en el..... Y cual de los rca es el que reemplaza a ese?


RCAIC06 / TIP 42C


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 289708



No quiero que se ponga a llorar, pero ese código que muestra la foto del transistor, es el código que le ha dado la oficina de "ingresos públicos"  de el estado de MINESOTA en USA, al contribuyente propietario y quien fabricó ese transistor vaya a saber cuando.
Asi que es un codigo interno de fabrica. Posiblemente de MOTOROLA.   En la columna izquierda puede leer ese código.
En pocas palabras lo que dice el documento es que, ese " bien mueble" paga impuestos a traves de ese codigo perteneciente a dicho contribuyente.
👇


ver esto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> Me lo meto en el.....


Me parece que le va a raspar. Al menos júntele los terminales...



NSPRO dijo:


> Y cual de los rca es el que reemplaza a ese?


Ni idea. Parece ser un TIP42 con la leyenda borrada En la página anterior dice:


unmonje dijo:


> RCAIC06 / TIP 42C


Así que será ese...


----------



## J2C (Sep 26, 2022)

.


Según *esto* (haz click) el *TV72* se reemplaza por el *NTE159* (haz click), y aquí *otra datasheet* del NTE159.

Dado que los semiconductores NTE son reemplazos genéricos deberás buscar algo que consigas actualmente en tu zona/pais de trabajo, ya tienes aquí la datasheet como referencia.



Salu2.-


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 26, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Según *esto* (haz click) el *TV72* se reemplaza por el *NTE159* (haz click), y aquí *otra datasheet* del NTE159.
> ...


Que groso que sos.... Ya con eso tengo que sacarlo adelanté.... Así gracias a todos y ni bien tenga noticias comentó.....

Nota a parte... Saque los tip 41 y 42 y sigo teniendo 15 v en base colector y emisor.... Así que de seguro voy a terminar cambiando todas r y los tr... Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> Que groso que sos.... Ya con eso tengo que sacarlo adelanté.... Así gracias a todos y ni bien tenga noticias comentó.....
> 
> Nota a parte... Saque los tip 41 y 42 y sigo teniendo 15 v en base colector y emisor.... Así que de seguro voy a terminar cambiando todas r y los tr... Saludos


Eso significa que hay un corto o usted midió mal....elija.   

Cuando releve el circuito impreso, va a darse cuenta que es muy razonable, que ahi tenga la tensión que tiene.
Vaya al punto.


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Eso significa que hay un corto o usted midió mal....elija.
> 
> Cuando releve el circuito impreso, va a darse cuenta que es muy razonable, que ahi tenga la tensión que tiene.
> Vaya al punto.


Preparando placa


NSPRO dijo:


> Preparando placa


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> Preparando placa


Espero que haya ido tomando nota del valor de los componentes que quitaba, sino, no sé como va a tomar nota para reconstruir el circuito.


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Espero que haya ido tomando nota del valor de los componentes que quitaba, sino, no sé como va a tomar nota para reconstruir el circuito.


Espero no perder las notas por que si no, adios mundo cruel....




NSPRO dijo:


> Espero no perder las notas por que si no, adios mundo cruel....


de apoco voy reformando y completando las conexiones que falta.................


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2022)

El circuito relevado es incorrecto. Hay varios errores en ese esquema...


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 27, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El circuito relevado es incorrecto. Hay varios errores



Hola.. anoche estaba un poco cansado.... igualmente era un bosquejo.... estoy corrigiendo de a poco igualmente estaría bueno que al subirlo añadan sus correcciones para poder tener mas prolijo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> igualmente estaría bueno que al subirlo añadan sus correcciones para poder tener mas prolijo.


El tema es que sos vos quien tiene el PCB con los componentes soldados, y así solo vos puedes medir continuidad y hacer análisis sobre un PCB que no está en condiciones originales y que ya le metieron mano...
Relevá el circuito con calma y en forma detallada.
Fijate acá que está el AT-400 y parece exactamente el mismo PCB:





						Amplifcador Audinac AT-400
					

Hola a todos! Estoy restaurando este amplficador Audinac AT-400 que tenía muchos faltantes que fuí cambiando.  Me falta saber el diodo D405 o D404 de la placa de salida de audio y la tension de fuente (Fuente simetrica) para hacerle un transformador. Ya que no hay diagrama de este ampli...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## NSPRO (Sep 29, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El circuito relevado es incorrecto. Hay varios errores en ese esquema...



Buenas..........
Me gustaría que lo mire para saber si debo corregir.


malesi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 289708


Hola. con que puedo remplazar los capacitores que marque en rojo?
Hay datos de esos???


----------



## malesi (Sep 29, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> Hola. con que puedo remplazar los capacitores que marque en rojo?
> Hay datos de esos???


Y para que los quieres cambiar, si son unos buenos styroflex.
Que datos si pusiste tú la foto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2022)

NSPRO dijo:


> Me gustaría que lo mire para saber si debo corregir.


Te repito: yo no tengo el PCB para verificar las conexiones.
En el link que te pasé antes está el mismo PCB para un AT-400 que era de 20+20W. Contrastá tu circuito con el esquema que subieron en ese tema para encontrar posibles diferencias.
Y ordená TU esquema para que siga la topología de un amplificador convencional y de esa forma podremos controlar lo que has hecho.

PD: estoy solo con la internet del celu por que un camión cortó la fibra...y no me quedan muchos datos móviles.


----------



## NSPRO (Oct 8, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Y para que los quieres cambiar, si son unos buenos styroflex.
> Que datos si pusiste tú la foto
> Ver el archivo adjunto 289873


Hola. sinceramente... todo me mide bien... cambie todo los electrolíticos y los tip pero del lado derecho anda bien en cambio el lado izquierdo tengo el las 3 patas del tip 41 y 42 15 volt. Ese capacitor mide continuidad y el otro del mismo mide como diodo


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te repito: yo no tengo el PCB para verificar las conexiones.
> En el link que te pasé antes está el mismo PCB para un AT-400 que era de 20+20W. Contrastá tu circuito con el esquema que subieron en ese tema para encontrar posibles diferencias.
> Y ordená TU esquema para que siga la topología de un amplificador convencional y de esa forma podremos controlar lo que has hecho.
> 
> PD: estoy solo con la internet del celu por que un camión cortó la fibra...y no me quedan muchos datos móvil


Gracias compañero


----------

